
Mailchimp thinks it's OK to have Mixed Content in 2020 - Alupis
https://mailchimp.com/help/i-got-a-security-alert-in-my-browser/
======
Alupis
The Money Quote:

> This is because images in Mailchimp are stored in the cloud, not on the same
> server as the Mailchimp app. This doesn't affect the security of your
> Mailchimp data in any way. It just allows nonsecure items to display within
> our application.

No idea what any of that has to do with explicitly coding their system to
fetch these resources over HTTP instead of HTTPS.

As a Mailchimp user, I can confirm this is indeed still how their system
works. Mixed Content everywhere.

